# RF Remotes



## jritze (Sep 11, 2006)

Alright so I just got a call from my sister and she said that her dish was randomly changing channels. She uses the RF remote paired with the 322. There is another one that is used in the living room but when the installer came he made sure they were different. Mom says she was not changing channels, do you think that since my neighbor has dish and I'm pretty sure an RF remote that it could change the channels as the box is only 2 walls and MAYBE 25 feet apart? I haven't gone home to see it or change anything yet but do you think it could be it?


----------



## AllieVi (Apr 10, 2002)

Yes - it's a definite possibility.


----------



## finniganps (Jan 23, 2004)

Definately. I tested mine from across the street - distance was at least 100 feet before I started to lose the ability to change channels.


----------



## jritze (Sep 11, 2006)

Heh, thats funny. I'll have to change the channel then


----------



## jritze (Sep 11, 2006)

Alright well I changed the channel earlier today to 4. I came home and my sister said it was still changing channels. I went and talked to my neighbor and looked to see that her's was set on 7. I changed ours again to 10 and am waiting to see what happens. If it's not that what else could it be?


----------



## rcwilcox (Jan 20, 2003)

jritze said:


> Alright well I changed the channel earlier today to 4. I came home and my sister said it was still changing channels. I went and talked to my neighbor and looked to see that her's was set on 7. I changed ours again to 10 and am waiting to see what happens. If it's not that what else could it be?


try removing the antenna to see if it is an rf signal doing it


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

jritze said:


> Alright so I just got a call from my sister and she said that her dish was randomly changing channels. She uses the RF remote paired with the 322. There is another one that is used in the living room but when the installer came he made sure they were different. Mom says she was not changing channels, do you think that since my neighbor has dish and I'm pretty sure an RF remote that it could change the channels as the box is only 2 walls and MAYBE 25 feet apart? I haven't gone home to see it or change anything yet but do you think it could be it?


Are all Dish's remotes including VIP222/777 RF? They work great. I tried Comcast & I couldn't work their remote. I've got Cerebral Palsy & use a headpointer to type & change channels. I've got a 501 but next year I'm going HI HD.


----------

